# Two Ferrets died Together unexpectedly



## colin roland (Nov 5, 2021)

Hi Yesterday we found our 2 three year old ferrets which we have had since kits dead together in their cage (they are defiantly dead not the very deep sleep that we have experienced with another ferret in the past. - one was very very lively but was slightly lethargic the day before, the other was back to his old self (and size) after recovering from fluid in the abdomen - several months ago. I am aware that ferrets can die almost without any warning, but I can find no details of two dyeing together for apparently no reason. Has anyone heard of this before or can offer any likely explanation.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm so sorry, what a huge shock.
I've had ones pass with seemingly no warning but never together.
I can only think that it was something highly contagious, they both got into something they shouldn't have or had a genetic defect that just happened to take them at the same time.

You could send off for a post mortem if you want to try and find out the cause.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Where is the cage?

Could there have enough a carbon monoxide leak perhaps?


----------



## colin roland (Nov 5, 2021)

Thanks for the comments -The ferrets were not related and were housed in a large chicken coop (never used for chickens) outdoors, over the last few days when they were let out they played in different parts of the garden, so we don't believe they ate anything that they shouldn't have.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't have any answers but I wanted to say how very sorry I was to read your post

Huge hugs x


----------

